# secret feeder



## naughtyone (Jan 4, 2010)

Has anybody secretly been a feeder? I have been increasing her portions and sugar intake slowly, it has worked well so far. She was a size 6 and now is almost a size 18(took a year and a half), but is getting a little self concious about her size. Has anyone tried this before that can offer some tips, I would like to get her to size 24 before she catches on totally.


----------



## Melian (Jan 4, 2010)

That's horrible.

(don't have time to type a full response, atm)


----------



## RJI (Jan 4, 2010)

I hope she is secretly feeding you some rat poison.


----------



## Jes (Jan 4, 2010)

ok, here's what you do: install one of those Funhouse mirrors in her bedroom, but the ones that make her look really tall and thin, no matter what her actual measurements are. This will fool her long enough for you to make her bigger w/o her noticing.

My boyfriend got one of these mirrors for me, and it totally worked, until I was too big to fit in the bedroom anymore. Then he had to move it around the house, as I outgrew each room. For awhile, it was in the living room (our biggest one), but now it's out in the garage. He's trying to figure out a way to mount it on the front lawn, but the guy at Lowes says you can't screw into grass.

hope that helps!!


----------



## naughtyone (Jan 4, 2010)

Dude I asked for advice not to be judged! Thanks anyway and happy new year!


RJI said:


> I hope she is secretly feeding you some rat poison.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd like to personally thank you, sir, as you are invaluable as an obstacle on the path of making feedism something that stops being demonized in the community.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 4, 2010)

naughtyone said:


> Has anybody secretly been a feeder? I have been increasing her portions and sugar intake slowly, it has worked well so far. She was a size 6 and now is almost a size 18(took a year and a half), but is getting a little self concious about her size. Has anyone tried this before that can offer some tips, I would like to get her to size 24 before she catches on totally.



That is a shitty thing to do to another individual. How would you like it if she didn't like your sneaky, controlling behavior and slipped a medication into your coffee? Or maybe she wanted to be sure you'd always have a hard on so she slipped Viagra into your ice cream? What if she wanted you thinner and put a fat blocker into your food? Would that be okay? You run the very real risk of damaging her health by creating such a rapid weight gain and having her consume processed sugar. Congratulations. I hope your hard on is worth it.

But to answer your question? No. I haven't been a secret feeder. Why? Because it's ethically wrong. Oh and you posted it on the wrong board. Maybe try the Weight Board?


----------



## mossystate (Jan 4, 2010)

OK...let's say you are not trolling. Increasing portion size is not exactly a ' secret ', but it smells of you being up for actual secretive bullshit. I am sure some of the feeder police ( we all know the particular group ) will be in to tell us how you are simply enjoying your fetish, but you will also have others who enjoy the kink who might not want youse on their side. Get ready for a ride! Wheeeeee.

If she is getting self-conscious, make sure you tell her she needs to love herself, and not listen to our fat hating society...confidence is her number one job, and you tell her that the economy being what it is, another applicant is just around the corner. Your desires are what matters, boss.


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 4, 2010)

Miss Vickie said:


> That is a shitty thing to do to another individual. How would you like it if she didn't like your sneaky, controlling behavior and slipped a medication into your coffee? Or maybe she wanted to be sure you'd always have a hard on so she slipped Viagra into your ice cream? What if she wanted you thinner and put a fat blocker into your food? Would that be okay? You run the very real risk of damaging her health by creating such a rapid weight gain and having her consume processed sugar. Congratulations. I hope your hard on is worth it.



This...



Blackjack said:


> I'd like to personally thank you, sir, as you are invaluable as an obstacle on the path of making feedism something that stops being demonized in the community.
> 
> Keep up the good work.



...and this.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 4, 2010)

Honestly, I'm mostly confused that the girl was a size 6 and has been secretly fed into a size 18 and she's just now getting self conscious? Did you hide all the mirrors and remove all the tags from her clothing, too?


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 4, 2010)

i'm mostly confused that people still think these posts are real


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 4, 2010)

that is, let's see some pics comrade


----------



## naughtyone (Jan 4, 2010)

How did you come to the conclusion that I am or would "drug" her, not the case. The only thing i have given her is more food, I would never slip her or anyone anything. I am not the devil for crying out loud and yes by the way, before we met she was already a size 24 and thought she needed to lose it all because of what others thought, all I have done is try to make her comfortable with the way she is naturally shaped. I don't have her tied down force feeding her, I have just made her feel that it is okay to eat what and when she wants and makes sure she has enough food at her disposal, the rest has been up to her!!



Miss Vickie said:


> That is a shitty thing to do to another individual. How would you like it if she didn't like your sneaky, controlling behavior and slipped a medication into your coffee? Or maybe she wanted to be sure you'd always have a hard on so she slipped Viagra into your ice cream? What if she wanted you thinner and put a fat blocker into your food? Would that be okay? You run the very real risk of damaging her health by creating such a rapid weight gain and having her consume processed sugar. Congratulations. I hope your hard on is worth it.
> 
> But to answer your question? No. I haven't been a secret feeder. Why? Because it's ethically wrong. Oh and you posted it on the wrong board. Maybe try the Weight Board?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 4, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> you are invaluable as an obstacle on the path of making feedism something that stops being demonized in the community.





exile in thighville said:


> that is, let's see some pics comrade







s


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 4, 2010)

naughtyone said:


> Has anybody secretly been a feeder? I have been increasing her portions and sugar intake slowly, it has worked well so far.



Jeez Louise! What you been increasing her portion sizes to?!?!? Was she formerly eating from a teacup and now eating from a trough?!? Size 6 to an 18 and only now she is self concious......yeh.....I call bullshit! And if its not then you sir, are twisted!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 4, 2010)

Jes said:


> ok, here's what you do: install one of those Funhouse mirrors in her bedroom, but the ones that make her look really tall and thin, no matter what her actual measurements are. This will fool her long enough for you to make her bigger w/o her noticing.
> 
> My boyfriend got one of these mirrors for me, and it totally worked, until I was too big to fit in the bedroom anymore. Then he had to move it around the house, as I outgrew each room. For awhile, it was in the living room (our biggest one), but now it's out in the garage. He's trying to figure out a way to mount it on the front lawn, but the guy at Lowes says you can't screw into grass.
> 
> hope that helps!!


I laughed hard at this!


----------



## Weeze (Jan 4, 2010)

lol @ even the "feeder police" calling troll.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 4, 2010)

this has to be fake.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 4, 2010)

Seriously.

I'm about the most hardcore pro-fetish poster here, and I STILL call bullshit on this.

1. Nobody doesn't realize their body has changed from a 6 to 18.

2. This belongs on the Erotic Weight Gain board. Mods...please move.

3. On the miniscule chance that this even touches on real, your behaviour is unethical, mean, and totally NOT sexy. Not one REAL feeder, feedee, gainer, or encourager is going to approve of what you say you've done. All of us who practice this fetish do so ONLY with a willing partner.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 4, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> i'm mostly confused that people still think these posts are real



Yeah, I was a little surprised too. Though I disageree with LoveBHMS, I think it belongs in the lounge. I thought it was funny, till I saw the serious responses.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 4, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I'm about the most hardcore pro-fetish poster here, and I STILL call bullshit on this.
> 
> ...




You think this should be moved to the ewg board? Is that because it will be very protected? See, it doesn't matter if this is for real...or not. You are saying that something even you find to be unethical and mean...and not a fantasy...should be protected, and others of the same mean and unethical mindset should have a fun thread in which to swap stories and suggestions? Really? Damn.

This is for the general weight board...like the ' fedding ' thread. :happy:


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 4, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> I'm about the most hardcore pro-fetish poster here



i'll take your ass in a child-force-feeding-anal-sex decathlon


----------



## Paquito (Jan 4, 2010)

You guys act like completely manipulating someone you "love" into becoming something totally radical and against their will is wrong. Shame on you! All he's doing is destroying her self-esteem, independence, and health. It's not like he's doing anything wrong.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't condone this behavior at all.

Its one thing if she was turned on by the sudden change and was secretly thanking him in the bedroom, its another thing to manipulate the person and ruin their self esteem.

However, I can't judge....after all, if someone's fetish is to manipulate and secretly fatten someone up, what are we to do about it? Same thing as necropheliacs and other fetishes that are considered wrong, can't really help the person if that's what gets him going.

Unless everyone wants to line up to administer shock treatment like this: 

View attachment nhb18.gif


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 4, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> All he's doing is destroying her self-esteem, independence, and health.



whose?......


----------



## Paquito (Jan 4, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> whose?......



The woman he's talking about in his initial post. The one who he has been giving larger portions and added sugar to, causing her to go from size 6 to size 18.

You know, all that fun stuff.


----------



## katorade (Jan 4, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> However, I can't judge....after all, if someone's fetish is to manipulate and secretly fatten someone up, what are we to do about it? Same thing as necropheliacs and other fetishes that are considered wrong, can't really help the person if that's what gets him going.
> 
> Unless everyone wants to line up to administer shock treatment like this:




Are you fucking kidding me? I mean that seriously. I hope to god you're kidding, but something tells me you aren't.


----------



## flashfeeder (Jan 4, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I'd like to personally thank you, sir, as you are invaluable as an obstacle on the path of making feedism something that stops being demonized in the community.
> 
> Keep up the good work.



very well put. But there is no way this guy is for real, so for me it is not worth getting worked up about.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 4, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> i'm mostly confused that people still think these posts are real





LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah, I was a little surprised too. Though I disageree with LoveBHMS, I think it belongs in the lounge. I thought it was funny, till I saw the serious responses.



I don't think anyone thought it was real....?


----------



## Rebel (Jan 4, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> i'm mostly confused that people still think these posts are real



JEEZE!!! FINALLY!

Thank you Exile! I was seriously worrying about these people in here...


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 4, 2010)

katorade said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? I mean that seriously. I hope to god you're kidding, but something tells me you aren't.



why must you constantly heckle KHayes666? what has he done to you?


----------



## katorade (Jan 4, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> why must you constantly heckle KHayes666? what has he done to you?




That was a question, not a heckle. You don't find it ridiculous that he just said there's not much you can do about necrophilia? LOL. Also, I don't go around and single him out. I don't follow him around. I comment on _anything _I read that just sounds downright ridiculous. He just happens to catch a lot of flack because he says a lot of things that are just downright wrong. It's that simple. Also, he does his fair share of finding me first, so don't think he's some innocent little lamb getting stalked by a wolf.


----------



## Rebel (Jan 4, 2010)

Jes said:


> ok, here's what you do: install one of those Funhouse mirrors in her bedroom, but the ones that make her look really tall and thin, no matter what her actual measurements are. This will fool her long enough for you to make her bigger w/o her noticing.
> 
> My boyfriend got one of these mirrors for me, and it totally worked, until I was too big to fit in the bedroom anymore. Then he had to move it around the house, as I outgrew each room. For awhile, it was in the living room (our biggest one), but now it's out in the garage. He's trying to figure out a way to mount it on the front lawn, but the guy at Lowes says you can't screw into grass.
> 
> hope that helps!!



Sorry Jes, I accidentally skipped over your post in my shock that so many other people believed in this crap. Nice catch, and I'm glad you had a great NYE and birthday.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 4, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> The woman he's talking about in his initial post.



there is no woman in his initial post


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 4, 2010)

(nevermind)


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 4, 2010)

katorade said:


> That was a question, not a heckle. You don't find it ridiculous that he just said there's not much you can do about necrophilia? LOL. Also, I don't go around and single him out. I don't follow him around. I comment on _anything _I read that just sounds downright ridiculous. He just happens to catch a lot of flack because he says a lot of things that are just downright wrong. It's that simple. Also, he does his fair share of finding me first, so don't think he's some innocent little lamb getting stalked by a wolf.



hold on Major Houlihan....you actually thought I was serious?

Hahahahahahaha nothing about this thread is serious, so that makes it even funnier.


----------



## Jes (Jan 4, 2010)

Rebel said:


> Sorry Jes, I accidentally skipped over your post in my shock that so many other people believed in this crap. Nice catch, and I'm glad you had a great NYE and birthday.



I really am doing the Lord's work, aren't I, Rebel? And thanks for your good wishes.


----------



## katorade (Jan 4, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> hold on Major Houlihan....you actually thought I was serious?
> 
> Hahahahahahaha nothing about this thread is serious, so that makes it even funnier.



Any other person, no, I wouldn't think they were serious. You, though? Well...that's why I asked.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jan 5, 2010)

Just out of curiosity...

Why is the original post supposed to be a joke or not to be taken seriously? 
Is it because this person makes an outrageous claim or has done something that is beyond belief? Is it because what was written could be considered underhanded and distasteful and because of that, it can't be real? I have read some twisted things from other members that I would have sworn wasn't real, but they claim to be quite sincere. Why is this guy different? If he was a "run-of the-mill" feeder, some of you would be complaining that others were wrong for disagreeing with his fantasy or fetish. But because this guy is a SECRET feeder-it's a joke? This person didn't present it as a joke nor has he added anything since to indicate anything but reality.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 5, 2010)

vardon_grip said:


> Just out of curiosity...
> 
> Why is the original post supposed to be a joke or not to be taken seriously?
> Is it because this person makes an outrageous claim or has done something that is beyond belief? Is it because what was written could be considered underhanded and distasteful and because of that, it can't be real? I have read some twisted things from other members that I would have sworn wasn't real, but they claim to be quite sincere. Why is this guy different? If he was a "run-of the-mill" feeder, some of you would be complaining that others were wrong for disagreeing with his fantasy or fetish. But because this guy is a SECRET feeder-it's a joke? This person didn't present it as a joke nor has he added anything since to indicate anything but reality.



Because the variables described in the initial post are not physically possible.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 5, 2010)

katorade said:


> Any other person, no, I wouldn't think they were serious. You, though? Well...that's why I asked.



Glad to know you take me seriously.



vardon_grip said:


> Just out of curiosity...
> 
> Why is the original post supposed to be a joke or not to be taken seriously?
> Is it because this person makes an outrageous claim or has done something that is beyond belief? Is it because what was written could be considered underhanded and distasteful and because of that, it can't be real? I have read some twisted things from other members that I would have sworn wasn't real, but they claim to be quite sincere. Why is this guy different? If he was a "run-of the-mill" feeder, some of you would be complaining that others were wrong for disagreeing with his fantasy or fetish. But because this guy is a SECRET feeder-it's a joke? This person didn't present it as a joke nor has he added anything since to indicate anything but reality.



Because if you knew what its like to be a feeder, a weight gainer or simply someone involved with the fetishes.....you would know that what the OP said made absolutely zero sense.

No one goes up 12 dress/pant sizes without figuring out something's wrong long before. Nobody REALLY secretly feeds their S.O. without them A. noticing or B. "Just now becoming self conscious". 

Everyone else called bullshit because the majority of us feeders, feedees and anyone into this sort of thing knows what goes on and how, so this guy is either A. trying to act out a fantasy or B. tried to pull a fast one and got caught.

The whole thread is a joke.....so like I said to the genie, I'll have a coke.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Shame on you all!!! Trying to ruin the op's wank!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 5, 2010)

mossystate said:


> You think this should be moved to the ewg board? Is that because it will be very protected? See, it doesn't matter if this is for real...or not. You are saying that something even you find to be unethical and mean...and not a fantasy...should be protected, and others of the same mean and unethical mindset should have a fun thread in which to swap stories and suggestions? Really? Damn.
> 
> This is for the general weight board...like the ' fedding ' thread. :happy:



No, i said the Erotic Weight Gain board because it's about erotic weight gain. 

Many posts regarding feederism are not real in the sense that they're not about actual situations that the poster is involved in. However, clearly the person fantasizes about this situation and hoped for posts telling him hot and sexy it was and how lucky he is that she's gaining all this weight. He's not going to find that unless he posts pictures that are clearly not fake or if the woman herself comes on here and (convincingly) says "Yes it's true. Honestly i used to be a size 24 and then went down to a six. Truthfully I loved being a 24 but societal pressure made me think i had to be thin. When I met him and realized he was attracted to SSBBW, it allowed me to just let go and eat whatever I wanted and it was such a relief....etc. etc."

In short, the fake posts are really fantasy based and I do think talk about that fantasy should be protected. As I said in my first post, nobody who is involved in feederism in real life believes him so he's not likely to get a lot of positive feedback, and if they did believe him, they'd say just what I did---that being sneaky is wrong and unethical.


----------



## Jes (Jan 5, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> No one goes up 12 dress/pant sizes without figuring out something's wrong .



So, you're saying going up 12 sizes is wrong, then?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 5, 2010)

Jes said:


> So, you're saying going up 12 sizes is wrong, then?



No, he's saying you'd notice it long before you got to an 18 from a 6. The OP said she'd "Just started getting self conscious" or something along those lines. Nobody suddenly noticed a gain of that magnitude.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jan 5, 2010)

It is interesting to see that acceptance is hard won; even amongst your own kind.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 5, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> i'll take your ass in a child-force-feeding-anal-sex decathlon



You're not allowed to say the "C" word (child).


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 5, 2010)

vardon_grip said:


> It is interesting to see that acceptance is hard won; even amongst your own kind.



He ain't one of my kind.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 6, 2010)

I guess I might finally start tuning into Comedy Central's abortion, _Secret Girlfriend_, if it's going in this direction.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 6, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> You're not allowed to say the "C" word (child).



right, show don't tell


----------



## Oirish (Jan 6, 2010)

Assuming this is a real situation the OP really needs to see why his post would be reacted to negatively. Wishing his girlfriend was bigger or back to a previous weight is well and fine. I wouldn't even negatively view his increasing of her portions. That could fall under encouragement, I suppose. She could have declined anything additional to what she was used to as well. However, SECRETLY heightening the sugar content of her food is just devious! As taboo and fun as secretly fattening a girl may be as a fetish to some this is a horrible abuse of trust, which is all any relationship is based on. If this relationship is just sexual, making the OP feel less responsibility or affection toward the girl (which seems contrary to his posts) then he ought to just come clean about his preference and hope she's game. 
I've seen people here be willing and enthusiastic to give tips to feeders/feedees so long as it is a mutually aggreeable activity. Reactions are different about the super secret secret squirrel approach. It's conniving, selfish, and abusive to purposely and sneakily attempt to change someone's body without their consent or notice. I truly hope this is either a hoax or that she just likes playing along and you two are a perfect match.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 6, 2010)

This idea of "secretly increasing her portions" is hilarious to me.. like, is she a child? I don't know about you guys but I order my own food when I go out and put my own food on my plate when I eat at home and in the rare case that someone makes a plate for me, I'm pretty sure I'd notice if there was a ginormous amount of food. Like, what.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, i totally agree with you! I was similarly doubting that the girl could jump twelve sizes and just start mentioning it.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 6, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> This idea of "secretly increasing her portions" is hilarious to me.. like, is she a child? I don't know about you guys but I order my own food when I go out and put my own food on my plate when I eat at home and in the rare case that someone makes a plate for me, I'm pretty sure I'd notice if there was a ginormous amount of food. Like, what.



Also the "adding sugar" part. I mean is it like:

Guy: Here's your dinner plate.
Girl: Hmmm....this steak tastes sweeter than usual.
Guy: (thinking, oh yeah cause I added a cup of sugar) Gee, I dont' know. Must be that new grill I was using.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 6, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Also the "adding sugar" part. I mean is it like:
> 
> Guy: Here's your dinner plate.
> Girl: Hmmm....this steak tastes sweeter than usual.
> Guy: (thinking, oh yeah cause I added a cup of sugar) Gee, I dont' know. Must be that new grill I was using.



Also...the jumping up twelve sizes thing.


(Girls walks in with her clothes ripped to shreds from gaining over 50 pounds without noticing)

Girl: Hun, am I getting fat?
Guy: Nah, just shrunk your clothes in the wash again
Girl: Oh, ok....7th time in the last 5 months (she sits and her undies split)
Guy: Yeah, that's all....shrunk clothes (secretly thinking nyaghhahhahahahaha)


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hilarity all around.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 6, 2010)

It's fun for the whole family.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 6, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> This idea of "secretly increasing her portions" is hilarious to me.. like, is she a child? I don't know about you guys but I order my own food when I go out and put my own food on my plate when I eat at home and in the rare case that someone makes a plate for me, I'm pretty sure I'd notice if there was a ginormous amount of food. Like, what.



and not only that, there's always the "no thank you, i'm full" factor


----------



## Carrie (Jan 6, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> and not only that, there's always the "no thank you, i'm full" factor


Super secret invisible dextrose IV drip ftw!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 7, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Super secret invisible dextrose IV drip ftw!



Oh I totally have one of those.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 7, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Oh I totally have one of those.


Well, sure. It's part of the feeder starter kit you get when you graduate from the program, right?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 7, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Well, sure. It's part of the feeder starter kit you get when you graduate from the program, right?



Oh it's mandatory. In fact the feeder police can do random checks to make sure you not only have one but are using it.

For that matter, in that picture you look like you've maybe lost a couple of pounds. Keep your door unlocked tonight and tie up the dogs, ok?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 7, 2010)

I tried secretly feeding myself, but the crunching noises and the crumbs on the keyboard, gave me away.


----------



## katorade (Jan 7, 2010)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I tried secretly feeding myself, but the crunching noises and the crumbs on the keyboard, gave me away.




You ever wake up surrounded by fun size Butterfinger wrappers and wonder what the hell happened and why you feel so violated?


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 7, 2010)

katorade said:


> You ever wake up surrounded by fun size Butterfinger wrappers and wonder what the hell happened and why you feel so violated?



yes. dead serious too.

it was halloween, i was at my bff's house and we got completely pissed. he had bought 2 bags of candy bars to give out, but only got one group of kids.

i woke up the next morning with an empty candy bowl in my lab and wrappers EVERYWHERE.

wouldnt say i felt violated tho. just icky. hahaha


----------



## katorade (Jan 7, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> yes. dead serious too.
> 
> it was halloween, i was at my bff's house and we got completely pissed. he had bought 2 bags of candy bars to give out, but only got one group of kids.
> 
> ...



Something similar happened to me. All I have to say is that if you eat an entire bag of mini almond joys and a six pack of Welch's grape soda, you endure hallucinogenic effects similar to those resulting from the ingestion of peyote. Pretty sure a wolf god lives in my parents' attic.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 7, 2010)

I think next time I'm gonna try mayo on Wonder bread. Less noise and hopefully less crumbs. I just have to make sure that I don't overload the mayo or it will spooge out. Hi BGB!


----------



## Jes (Jan 8, 2010)

katorade said:


> Something similar happened to me. All I have to say is that if you eat an entire bag of mini almond joys and a six pack of Welch's grape soda, you endure hallucinogenic effects similar to those resulting from the ingestion of peyote. Pretty sure a wolf god lives in my parents' attic.



I made myself sick with all the sugar, candy and chocolate I ate 2 days ago. I really did. I felt like I was a kid rebelling against my parents, only I was the parents in that scenario too. 'Behave yourself!' "Oh yeah? Well screw you!" 'If you eat that, you'll only be hurting yourself!' "Why do you even care! You don't control me!"

um...yeah.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 8, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Super secret invisible dextrose IV drip ftw!



these are hard to come by


----------



## Paquito (Jan 8, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> these are hard to come by



I got mine from the Dims Marketplace. It belonged to Kelligrl! :wubu:


----------

